# What is BWA?



## KH_Global (Jun 14, 2010)

Recently RIL has acquired Infotel.    It seems that Infotel has a license to operate BWA across the nation. 


What exactly is BWA?
How is it different from WIMAX, Wireless Broadband, and Wired Broadbands?
Does BWA has more speed?
Will it better than a 3G
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 14, 2010)

I tried to search about the difference between 3G and BWA (Broadband Wireless Access) but couldn't get much info. Practically BWA as provided by Tata and Reliance does not catch the speed provided by 3G (BSNL). But theoretically speaking BWA should be more faster than 3G by atleast 4-5 times. See this paper published at MIT website:

```
*ebusiness.mit.edu/research/papers/166_LehrMcKnight_WiFi_vs_3G.pdf
[code]
```


----------



## KH_Global (Jun 15, 2010)

I have gone through the doc.  But didn't get the information on BWA. 

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dear Robert, BWA = Broadband Wireless Access is mentioned as Wi-Fi in that document. 
Please see page 5 of the pdf (mentioned as *Page 5 of 21* in the footer)


----------



## KH_Global (Jun 16, 2010)

ok. thanks gagan


----------

